# Hashmap in UML darstellen



## schuetzejanett (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wie gebe ich in einem UML diagramm an das der typ eines objektes eine arraylist oder hashmap eines anderen objektes ist.

Also z.b das Attribut aSchüler in der Klasse Kurs  ist eine Arraylist von Schüler (andere Klasse). 

Wie schreibe ich das in ein UML Klassendiagramm und wie kann ich sowas in einem uml Programm (verwende visual Paradigm ) eingeben so das beim codegenerieren das richtig erkannt wird


----------



## byte (8. Mai 2007)

Ich würde einfach _aSchüler: List<Schüler>_ schreiben, aber keine Ahnung ob und wie sowas spezifiziert ist.

Edit: Das hier könnte noch helfen: http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=588993&messageID=3055438


----------

